# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  6 секунд, а что после?

## User

Не знаю нормально это или нет, но я не один раз представлял себе как меня сбивает машина, как я падаю с крыши 20-ти этажного дома. Но больше всего мыслей про падение с крыши, в этом случае ведь есть время секунд 6-8 проститься с этим миром и перейти в мир тайн и загадок, но все равно в реальности не будеш прощаться с миром живых и просить у бога прощения, а будет мысль......................, а фиг его знает как оно будет???
*Есть предположения или размышления по этому поводу???*

----------


## Антонина

Я много смертей видела. пару раз на Скорой прямо в машине, когда приборчик уже пищит, а человек еще в сознании. Очень интересно. Почти как в "Дневнике грязной Евы". Иногда такое впечатление остается, что люди не успевают завершить свои дела и даже не понимают, что уже наполовину ТАМ. говорят кому позвонить надо или "Ой, газ не выключила"...

А иногда наоборот Была одна с проникающим ножевым, вроде все в порядке, мы везем, вкатываем в реанимацию, а она говорит: "Все, я умру. Позовите Сашу (ее парня), мне надо простить его". Никто не отвечает, кто-то сказал что-то типа: не умрешь А она опять свое: нет, точно умру, позовите Сашу.

Позвали. Не успели. Она сказала "Прости и прощаю", и тут же умерла. Разрыв сердца в буквальном смысле. Ничто не предвещало. Вот я так бы хотела. Чтобы минуты три было. Не меньше и не больше.

----------


## User

> .... проникающим ножевым...... Разрыв сердца в буквальном смысле......


 Но ведь это очень больно и скорее всего разрыв сердца поэтому????




> Очень интересно


  По моему это не много хладнокровно, или видеть как умирают люди это для тебя уже нормально????

----------


## Undead

Кажется она врач... Врачи все такие )
А хладнокровие это имхо хорошо думаю по этому вопросу можно даже создать тему

----------


## Smex

Это он должен был умереть.за неё.
ему выпала нелёгкая доля.
стопудово потом за ней последовал.
слова "прости и прощаю" его так задели...за самое сердце.100%

----------


## Cool

Когда пару месяцев назад в миллиметрах от меня пронеслась фура, в момент "две секунды до столкновения" я сказал "Хайль Ильпалаццо!" (фраза из аниме Эксель Сага). Ничего умнее в голову не пришло... 

З.Ы. с крыши падать пару секунд (50 м\с скорость падения)

----------


## roogna

не знаю.Мне когда меня чуть машина не сбила пришла фраза "йопт"

----------


## Самаритянка

Была мысль: "Млять, когда же все это закончиться?"

----------


## Самаритянка

> Сообщение от Антонина
> 
> 
> .... проникающим ножевым...... Разрыв сердца в буквальном смысле......
> 
> 
>  Но ведь это очень больно и скорее всего разрыв сердца поэтому????
> 
> 
> ...


 она вроде на скорой работает, неужели не понятно?

----------


## simple

я думаю зачем с кемто прощятся и т.д...после етих секунд тебе будет всеравно=)

----------


## User

> я думаю зачем с кемто прощятся и т.д...после етих секунд тебе будет всеравно=)


 Все очень просто, я верю в загробную жизнь!

----------


## lifehatesme

скорее всего в эти 6 секунд ты не будешь думать об этом мире, а единственной твоей мыслью станет-мне пиздец...аа...
что то такое... это блин ужасно  :Frown:

----------


## Wolf

меня мотоцикл сбивал, не то что смертельно, просто страные ощущения. видел себя какбы со стороны, как перелетаю через байк(прям как в американском боевике  :Smile:  ), в голове ниодной мысли в тоот момент, а тело рефлекторно сжимается и падает на землю.
в последние секунды ты наверняка ниче соображать небудешь.

----------


## tventin2

Да ничего не думаешь, и до конца не веришь, что всё это с тобой, про тебя.

----------


## Ella

Был момент, когда я чуть не умерла от отравления угарным газом... Даже понять ничего не смогла, подумать тоже... Далее больница. Тогда я не хотела умерать, наверно, поэтому врачи и спасли...

----------


## Rotten Flesh

Помню в детстве чуть не утонул-паренек какой-то спас,говорил потом что я уже на дне лежал без признаков жизни,а на берегу откачали меня.Последнее что я помнил-это то что меня схватила судорга и я пошел на дно..и все..больше ниче не помню.

----------


## Ella

> Помню в детстве чуть не утонул-паренек какой-то спас,говорил потом что я уже на дне лежал без признаков жизни,а на берегу откачали меня.Последнее что я помнил-это то что меня схватила судорга и я пошел на дно..и все..больше ниче не помню.


 Помнишь какие-нибудь неприятные ощущения?..

----------


## Rotten Flesh

> Сообщение от Rotten Flesh
> 
> Помню в детстве чуть не утонул-паренек какой-то спас,говорил потом что я уже на дне лежал без признаков жизни,а на берегу откачали меня.Последнее что я помнил-это то что меня схватила судорга и я пошел на дно..и все..больше ниче не помню.
> 
> 
>  Помнишь какие-нибудь неприятные ощущения?..


 неа.. не помню.Первые секунды еще даже пытался махать руками чтобы всплыть,а потом наглотавшись воды отключился и очнулся потом только на берегу.

----------


## Kranston

> не знаю.Мне когда меня чуть машина не сбила пришла фраза "йопт"


 Вчера чудом разминулся со встречной машиной на считанные сантиметры. Перед этим была предельная сконцентрированность, выкручивал руль, давил в тиски, зато после такой откат наступил - мама не горюй =) Съехал на обочину, закурил - руки трясутся, ноги ватные. Минут через двадцать только смог дальше поехать.

----------


## crepundia

> Не знаю нормально это или нет, но я не один раз представлял себе как меня сбивает машина, как я падаю с крыши 20-ти этажного дома. Но больше всего мыслей про падение с крыши, в этом случае ведь есть время секунд 6-8 проститься с этим миром и перейти в мир тайн и загадок, но все равно в реальности не будеш прощаться с миром живых и просить у бога прощения, а будет мысль......................, а фиг его знает как оно будет???
> *Есть предположения или размышления по этому поводу???*


 нет, так умереть я не хочу... мокрым пятном на асфальте... а эти 6-8 секунд.. ничего не решат и не изменят, думать и прощаться надо было раньше. а умереть я хочу во сне,выпить что-нибудь и спать, а простнуться уже не здесь. я не верю в ад и рай, они у каждого в душе и мыслях, и после смерти самоубийца не попадет ни туда, ни туда, и не ждут его муки ада... а последняя мысль.. все зависит от причин..кто-то поймет, что совершает ошибку, кто-то почувствует облегчение, а кому-то будет все равно... выпив таблетки у тебя будет много времени подумать и все вернуть обратно, только после этого не стоит больше пробовать, значит ты не способен на это... и уж точно не стоит офишировать, всем заранее сообщать, подгадывать время перед приходом родителей (друзей, соседей, ремонтников),а просто умереть. если ты решился на это, то просто действуй, не думая, только надо все тщательно взвесить. максимум, что можно позволить - это прощальную записку, только не надо в ней никого обвинять в своей смерти, давать намеки и все в таком духе, просто чтоб потом не мучались думая кто виноват, объясните вашу смерть своим решением не связанным с чьим-то влиянием. это и будет своеобразным прощением

----------


## TUSKA

когда наелась таблеток,было очень неприятно и больно умирать,я хотела,чтобы это всё поскорее закончилось,а смерть так и не приходила-я чувствовала,как медленно немеет пасть,глотка,как глаза начинают разъезжаться в разные стороны,потом страшно закружилась голова,в животе всё свернулось в ком боли,рвота,рвота-до выверки наизнанку,боль-во всем теле.Страшная слабость.И медленно-медленно останавливалось дыхание-в течение нескольких часов.С каждым вдохом всё меньше входило в меня воздуха,диафрагма совсем не работала...
мне было плевать,что там дальше,я хотела одного-умереть,быстрее.Я не жалела о своём шаге и не жалею до сих пор.
Я могу ответить за свою душу.Я всё дала этому миру,что могла.Поэтому что бы ни ждало меня за чертой,я готова встретить это.
Только бы поскорее.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Наверно будет очень страшно и мысль- я не хочу умерать!

----------


## Azazello

Да наверное ничего не будет. Высвобождение энергии и разрушение сознания.

----------


## Wolf

у человека,кам бы он нибыл в этот момент шок(ну это про тот случай когда навстречу вам ломится поезд или грузовик или еще чтото), эти пару секунд ты точно будешь стоять и тупо смотреть.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Wolf*
я бы широко улыбался  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kranston

> у человека,кам бы он нибыл в этот момент шок(ну это про тот случай когда навстречу вам ломится поезд или грузовик или еще чтото), эти пару секунд ты точно будешь стоять и тупо смотреть.


 Нет, шок был уже после того, как все закончилось, а в самый момент - предельная сконцентрированность.

----------


## smaga

обычно, когда случаются "вещи" - человеческий мозг, как бы отключается, это нечто защитной функции. Становится реально, не то, что пох - а наяву попадаешь в этакое пограничное состояние - и не здесь, и не там. Голова все видит, воспринимает, но нет ни боли, ни волнения, просто отсутствие восприятия.

в личном моем случае, такие моменты занимали доли секунды, но анализируя после, понимал, что в случае смерти физической - абсолютно никаких дискомфортов не испытывал бы.

----------


## O_o_GNOM_o_O

блиин...чет начиталась и еще больше туда тянет!!!жестоко вообще... :?

----------


## User

*Прошу прощения если немного не в тему, но столько накопилось жуть, на 20 листов на писал бы.*
У нас нет права лишать жизни ни себя ни других!!! И вообще там "за чертой" делать пока нечего, если мы живы значит так угодно "сценаристу", Богу, Всевышнему, Аллаху или как кто называет создателя нас и всего мира который нас окружает!!!! Я считаю, что торопиться в мир духов и неизвестности нет смысла у каждого из нас будь-то араб, русский, украинец или англичанин свое время своя дорога, от нас зависит равновесие *вселенной*, а когда кто-то убивает себя он нарушает его...
_ На счет у каждого свое время отведенное для жизни..._
 Моя семья жила не зная горя, только радость, у меня два маленьких замечательных племяника 7 и 4 годика, папе их, моему старшему брату, было бы всего 31, он разбился насмерть в автокатострофе 10.2006г в машине было всего 4 человека 3 погибли один выжил. Год спустя в том же месяце10.2007 умирает его кресный за 3 дня, а в день смерти пошел в больницу (идти минут 20) там ему сказали, что типо с вами все нормально и переживать нет повода. Ну он настоял, чтоб его положили на обследование и через час у него остановилось сердце. Ему было 58 так, что это......... мне не понятно почему он умер, остается только, то что пришло время, их души полностью были готовы покинуть мир физический.........
Честно говоря мне страшно.......................

----------


## Висельник

Я сторонник четких планов и продуманных действий.Принять все меры предосторожности,со всеми попрощаться,все предугадать...

Вот в прошлом месяце две недели жил один.Я решил никотина сожрать.Купил десять пачек Беломора,выпотрошил табак,высыпал в кастрюлю,залил горячей водой и поставил под ванну завариваться (как выяснилось-неудачно.Я неуклюжий,да и воды налил слишком много-все время выплескивалась).
Потом писал всем записки на прощание,пожелания и т.д.Думал разослать по Емэйлам,мобилам в районе 5 утра-тогда если даже разбужу,никто ничего не сделает.
Очень хотел не допустить,чтобы мой труп увидели родственники,маман.И вот,что я придумал по этому поводу:я отдал соседке ключ,сказал,что еду на дачу и не знаю,когда приеду.Если не вернусь дня через три,сказал,чтоб зашла и кота покормила.Разослав предсмертные СМСки,я собирался написать записку типа "Вызовите скорую,скажите,что в квартире номер "н" труп.Ключ я вам дал.".
Кроме того,у меня полсемьи менты,потому я собирался написать что то вроде заявления.Ну типа "Я,такой то,находясь в здравом уме и трезвой памяти..."

Вот так то.
Я только в одном ошибку допустил:мне надо было три дня,пока табак настаивался,пить беспробудно.Так сказать,употреблять депрессанты...Я же правда жить хочу.
Оставалось только процедить да выпарить,а я вылил... 8)

----------


## KnizhNa

Бывало пару раз что идёшь, усталость, рассеяное внимание, плеер в ушах, и не слышишь как машина сзади пролетает, и так близко, от неожиданности просто нереальным холодом по всему телу, а понять или подумать сразуже ничего не успеваешь, просто ступор, шок, а потом уже понимаешь - вот fuck.. надо быть внимательней...

----------


## Lightning

Я тоже жить хочу, только изменившись, я в депрессии не такая какая на самом деле. 
6 секунд? Наверное "ура, я освобожусь!". Не знаю, вечно наглотаюсь депрессантов, засыпаю...мыслей нет.

----------


## Vornhold

Мне почему то с этим не везет или везет тут как посмотреть, гуляешь с плеером в ушах, настрой депрессивный, играет наутилус и машины тормозят... выходит дико злой дядька и кричит на тебя хочет голову тебе разбить , а у тебя только идиотская улыбка из под капюшона и чешешь дальше.  :?

----------


## J.N.Sezoni

Я бы летел и... :shock:  был бы в шоке от себя :shock:

----------


## O_o_GNOM_o_O

на самом деле никто бы ни о чем не думал...может быть уже под конец когда уже поздно что либо изменить промелькнула мысль о том что может не стоило этого делать и можно было бы вс изменить!так то!у меня были такие моменты!да не спорю все люди разные,но обычно так оно и есть..так что последняя мысль я думаю очень угнетающая..очень угнетающая!!! :shock:

----------


## MATARIEL

Я бы наверное жестоко на себя матерился... :P 
Иногда во сне умираю...и четко вижу как наступает блаженство....потом просыпаться не хочется....

----------


## Freezer2007

> Иногда во сне умираю...и четко вижу как наступает блаженство....потом просыпаться не хочется....


 Блин, а я если дохну во сне то тупо вижу как плачет или улыбается девчёнка которую я люблю и мне хренова от этого.

Я реально хочу почуствовать свободное падение, без чусва ремней на ногах(от банжи)

----------


## везучая

> Да ничего не думаешь, и до конца не веришь, что всё это с тобой, про тебя.


 наверное именно так, что это конец кошмарного сна и наконец проснешься ты в уютной кровати, и чей-то родной и ласковый голос пожелает тебе доброго утра и счастливого дня)))

----------


## Рианон

мне всегда было интересно, что будет после этих 6 секунд. был такой момент, когда я была по-настоящему близка к ответу на этот вопрос, но жизнь не позволила (именно жизнь, другого объяснения я просто не нахожу). и с тех пор все переменилось, когда подходишь к черте так близко страх куда-то уходит. я живу вполне нормальной жизнью, но когда становится плохо - возникает соблазн. я почти уверена, что когда-нибудь переступлю черту, но меня это уже не пугает, как и не пугает, то, что находится по ту сторону жизни
возможно, кто-то сочтет это сумасшествием, а кто-то поймет..в любом случае, сколько людей - столько мнений

----------


## Selenne

[quote="O_o_GNOM_o_O"]да не спорю все люди разные,но обычно так оно и есть..так что последняя мысль я думаю очень угнетающая..очень угнетающая!!! :shock:[/quot
Очень бы хотела, чтоб это было не так.Я таю скрытую надежду, что человек, который совершил это осознанно, преследуя свои цели( то ли доказать что-либо, или не найдя себя в этом мире,или же от непонимания бытия), не жалел об этом, а чувствовал себя как никогда уверенным и счастливым.Как бы там ни было я не могу упрекать за это, только безмолвно истерически злюсь.

----------


## Дикий Санчо

У меня в детсве было еще в лагере, когда присидаешь и тебе резко на грудь давят то как бы отрубаешься, дк мне так сделали и почему то меня не поймали или не захотели, вобщем я был как будто под потолком и смотрел как они смотрят на меня =) а я лежу аж больше чем на половину под кроватью о_О. Открываю глаза, точно под кроватью и губы разбиты (ударился сильно)




> Я много смертей видела. пару раз на Скорой прямо в машине, когда приборчик уже пищит, а человек еще в сознании. Очень интересно. Почти как в "Дневнике грязной Евы". Иногда такое впечатление остается, что люди не успевают завершить свои дела и даже не понимают, что уже наполовину ТАМ. говорят кому позвонить надо или "Ой, газ не выключила"...


 я думаю что когда умирают, то действительно наполовину ТАМ, просто остаются еще ниточки связывающие душу и тело за которые умирающий человек может подергать и что то передать, мы же не знаем с какой скоростью в том мире живут и думают.

----------


## Lelarna

_Никогда прыгать не хотела - не красиво это лепешкой быть...
Но думаю об этом часто...
Наверное, улыбнулась (если смогла бы) и подумала, что сбывается моя мечта - я лечу..._

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

после 6 секунд начинает умирать мозг, потому что не поступает кислород, так что думать вы уже не сможете, и это свое ура я лечу вы уже будете ощущать не телом, а душой.

----------


## Агата

мне нравится прыгать... круто это - падать.... свободное падение, когда просто вдохнуть боишься... а потом парить под куполом....мммммм. 
а вот этот способ и правда уж оч некрасивый - большая вероятность, что мозги растекутся по асфальту или же ты выживешь :roll:

----------


## Hrono

Пипец, народ! Что это такое?! Вы сдохнуть хотите или шоб було красиво?! Когда приспичет, вам срать будет на то, как!

----------


## Агата

я хочу сдохнуть красиво!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hrono

Может ещё заснять всё это дело?)= Как, хороша идея?! Рейтинги будут зашкаливать!)=

----------


## Агата

> Может ещё заснять всё это дело?)= Как, хороша идея?! Рейтинги будут зашкаливать!)=


 Пф! нах надо? попса. 
красиво - для себя самой.

----------


## Hrono

Ъйестет - это уже хорошо)

----------


## Rash

Не знаю...Ничего страшного не видел... мож потому что эт была клиническая смерть...тишина...покой....и смертельно бледное лицо  молоденькой медсестры...ужас в её глазах.... белый потолок палаты...

Мне кажется что у каждого человека будут чисто индивидуальные впечатления.

----------


## огрызок тепла

в очередной раз сегодня врезалась в автобус. просто я шла слишком быстро видимо, а автобус ехал слишком медленно. так и не поняла. просто задумалась, переходя через дорогу....и лбом со всей дури впечаталась в этот автобус.мдя...бывает. то,что впечаталась в эту железную коробку сообразила не сразу.
инстинкт самосохранения?есть ли он у меня? не знаю уже.эмоций-ноль.

----------


## User

> после 6 секунд начинает умирать мозг, потому что не поступает кислород, так что думать вы уже не сможете, и это свое ура я лечу вы уже будете ощущать не телом, а душой.


 на сколько я знаю, мозг живёт до 5 минут без кислорода, а потом только начинает умирать!!!! а когда происходит шок в твоих глазах, то тело запрограммированное терять сознание, в лучшем случае, в худшем "разрыв сердца", но когда летишь без парашюта какая на хрен разница, что там с телом произошло и как оно себя спасает!!!! И когда будет "лепёшка" на земле, то мозг будет еще, что то чувствовать

----------


## Firo

да на счет скорой, я согласна...всем врачам и хирургам присутственно хлоднокровье...
А я помню шла по улице утром было еще темновато я не заметила машину как она в одном шаге от меня затормазила я закричала *ЛЯ!! А когда прыгаешь с крыши наверно очень больно =О от страха сердце разрывается..

----------


## Литиция

Есть,,,
Однажды мне приснился сон,,, Я умерла. Я не видела причин, но я чувствовала как немеют мышцы, как останавливается кровь, как отключаются нервы,,,Полное равнодушие,,, совсем не холодно и не больно,,,слух еще работает,,, меня везут в морг,,, санитары между собой переговариваются: "надо помочь: видишь никак не отключится (они то не знают что мне все равно)",,, далее укол (опять же, не чувствую,,, только понимаю что разливается по венам некоторая смертельная жидкость,,, и вот навсегда гаснет свет,,, полная пустота,,, я проснулась в поту. Боялась засыпать в ту ночь, долго мучалась, вспоминая этот сон. Боялась что это случится со мной. Однако через месяц маме ставят диагноз: рак 4 степени. И еще через неделю она умирает. И я хочу,,,

----------


## User

2 Литиция, соболезную. Скажу одно, держись и продолжай жить!

----------


## XuM3AH

> да на счет скорой, я согласна...всем врачам и хирургам присутственно хлоднокровье...
> А я помню шла по улице утром было еще темновато я не заметила машину как она в одном шаге от меня затормазила я закричала *ЛЯ!! А когда прыгаешь с крыши наверно очень больно =О от страха сердце разрывается..


 Прыгнуть с крыши долгостроя.... мммм.. Какой доступный экстрим.

----------


## Зерошпиль

После 6 секунд будет 7, 8 и так до 8 минут. Это не 6 секунд.

----------


## Odium

Верно кто-то сказал: после смерти с тобой будет примерно тоже, что было до твоего рождения.

----------


## astalavista333

оживеш в месте где технологии превошодят земные на много и будеш там продалжать жить

----------


## Odium

Да, звучит более привлекательно. А еще лучше сразу в рай.

----------


## Black Angel

Больше всего боюсь, что после этих 6-8 секунд не будет ничего. Ни света в конце туннеля, ни ангелов, ни демонов, ни ада, ни рада, ни параллельного мира, ни перерождения в другое живое существо - ничего. Просто непрекращающийся писк приборов и констатация смерти врачами..

----------


## Odium

Вот как раз этого боюсь меньше всего. Получается, что после смерти все окажутся в равных условиях. И становится все равно, кем бы ты ни был, как бы ты не жил.

----------


## Black Angel

Ну, если после смерти действительно ничего не будет, и физическая смерть является общим завершением существования человека, то о каких условиях после смерти можно говорить?

----------


## Odium

Отсутствие условий - как условие.

----------


## Леся

> Больше всего боюсь, что после этих 6-8 секунд не будет ничего. Ни света в конце туннеля, ни ангелов, ни демонов, ни ада, ни рада, ни параллельного мира, ни перерождения в другое живое существо - ничего. Просто непрекращающийся писк приборов и констатация смерти врачами..


 
А если не будет ничего, то чего тогда бояться? Бояться надо - если будет.

----------


## dea

Не логично испытывать страх перед ничем. Бояться того, чего нет, опасаться того, чего не существует, страшиться того, что не может вызвать страха.

----------


## Танюха

меня когда чуть машина не сбила, прозвучала фраза, скатина быстрей ехать надо, че не сбил)))

----------


## Mik

Надеюсь, что после ничего не будет! Потому что если ты будешь все помнить, то нет уж спасибо! А если все с чистого листа - то это уже как бы не ты.

----------


## Святой отец

О, мой Бог! В действительности, я не умер?! То есть мое тело умерло — я могу видеть его внизу, подо мной, но сам я плаваю... Я могу смотреть вниз и видеть мое тело, которое распростерлось на больничной койке. Все вокруг меня думают, что я умер, но я не умер. Мне хочется закричать: “Эй, я, на самом деле, не умер!” Это так невероятно... медсестры покрывают мое лицо простыней... люди, которых я знаю, плачут. Меня считают умершим, но я все еще жив! Это странно, потому что мое тело определенно мертво, в то время как я двигаюсь над ним сверху. Я жив!

Эти слова сказаны человеком, находящимся в состоянии глубокого гипноза и вновь переживающим опыт смерти. В благоговейном трепете, он отрывисто выпаливает короткие восторженные фразы, видя и чувствуя, что это значит — быть духом, только что отделившимся от физического тела. Этот человек — мой пациент, который сидит в удобном кресле, откинувшись назад, а я просто помогаю ему воссоздавать картину его смерти в прошлой жизни. Несколько раньше этот Субъект, следуя моим инструкциям, позволяющим совершить возрастную регрессию, в состоянии транса погрузился в воспоминания детства. Далее его подсознательные ощущения начали сливаться — когда мы вместе попытались вернуться в его внутриутробный период жизни.

И тогда я подготовил его к тому, чтобы с помощью визуализированного защитного экрана сделать еще один скачок назад во времени. Завершив важный шаг ментальной подготовки, я направил моего Субъекта через воображаемый туннель времени в его прошлую жизнь на Земле. Это была короткая жизнь, потому что он умер внезапно от эпидемии гриппа в 1918 году.

Когда первоначальный шок моего пациента от того, что он видит себя умершим и в то же время чувствует, как его душа выплывает из его тела, начинает понемногу проходить, он уже более готов к визуальным образам в своем уме. Поскольку небольшая часть его сознания — очень важная часть его ума — все еще функционирует, он понимает, что воссоздает прошлый опыт. В данном случае эти длилось несколько дольше, чем обычно, так как этот Субъект являлся довольно молодой душой и не очень привык к циклам рождения, смерти и нового рождения — в отличие от многих других моих пациентов.

Тем не менее, он довольно скоро привык к этому и начал откликаться на мои вопросы более уверенно. Я быстро вывел этого Субъекта с подсознательного гипнотического уровня на сверхсознательный, Теперь он был готов рассказывать мне о духовном мире, и я спросил его о том, что с ним происходит.

СУБЪЕКТ: Ну… я поднимаюсь выше... все еще плавая... оглядываясь назад на мое тело. Это как в кино, только я участвую в нем! Врач успокаивает мою жену и дочь. Моя жена рыдает (Субъект заерзал в своем кресле). Я пытаюсь проникнуть в ее ум и рассказать ей, что со мной все в порядке. Но она настолько сильно охвачена горем, что мне не удается пробиться. Я хочу, чтобы она знала, что мое страдание ушло... Я свободен от своего тела... Мне оно больше не нужно... что я буду ждать ее. Я хочу, чтобы она знала, что... но она... не слушает меня. О, теперь я перемещаюсь куда-то дальше...

Итак, направляемый моими командами пациент начинает процесс дальнейшего перемещения в духовный мир. Находясь под защитой в стенах моего офиса, многие другие пациенты совершали этот путь. Обычно, после того, как воспоминания Субъекта в гипнотическом состоянии сверхсознания расширяются, он оказывается более связанным с этим духовным переходом. В ходе сеанса ментальные картины Субъекта становится легче переводить в слова. Короткие описательные фразы перерастают в подробные описания и объяснения вхождения в духовный мир.


Продолжение тут http://sir35.ru/MN/J.htm

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Не верю я ни в какую мистику, думаю в эти 6 секунд будет просто отмерать мозг, отсюда наверное все эти видения со светом в конце тунеля и прочая муть.

----------


## moriablanda

Автор темы, Когда ты будешь лететь вниз, то в твою голову может прийти решение проблемы, ты обрадуешься, но тут у тебя будет новая проблема-ты летишь вниз.

----------


## Dione

я тоже часто вижу свой прыжок с крыши.Но мне кажется,эти 6-8 секунд будут блиться в вечность.и будет очень больно.и страшно.Хотя,может уже не страшно.но очень больно.невменяемая боль,которая,кжается,никогда не закончится.И после...ты,уже умераешь от мысленного болевого шока,уже до того,как поцелуешь землю.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Я думаю после 6 секунд ну или сколько там каждый видит то во что верит.

----------


## June

Видели когда-нибудь, как народ на море развлекается, летая на парашюте, привязанном к катеру?
Я все время думал - какие наверное приятные ощущения от такого полета! Мягко паришь в небе, не чувствуя веса своего тела...
Попробовал недавно. Из ощущений - голова сильно кружится, когда раскачиваешься под парашютом, и лямки яйца натирают. И больше ничего.

Я думаю при падении с крыши успеешь подумать чтото типа "е* *** **** лечу!.. чото мне херово ШМЯК..." и все, больше никогда и никаких ощущений не будет.

----------


## Агата

> Попробовал недавно. Из ощущений - голова сильно кружится, когда раскачиваешься под парашютом, и лямки яйца натирают. И больше ничего.


 ну неправда вообще=))) я так не летала, но с парашютом прыгала - круто. Но роуп - ещё лучше, ибо страшнее, ибо земля ближе.
на счёт лямок: матёрые прыгуны космические утверждают, что если всё правильно расправить, ничего натирать не будет, так что совершенствуйте навык, батенька!

а вообще: какие 6-8 секунд??? вы с какой высоты там сигать собрались? О_О 
если с дома прыгать, ни одной мысли подумать не успеешь

----------


## LanaLeah

Было очень страшно. И больно((( и если бы можно было этого не сделать, я бы больше не сделала. Вот об этом я думала: господи, мамочка, как больно, когда же это кончится. 
Но, в моем случае, не 6-8 секунд, дольше

----------


## Игорёк

> Было очень страшно. И больно((( и если бы можно было этого не сделать, я бы больше не сделала. Вот об этом я думала: господи, мамочка, как больно, когда же это кончится. 
> Но, в моем случае, не 6-8 секунд, дольше


 ты первые роды имеешь ввиду ?)

----------


## LanaLeah

> ты первые роды имеешь ввиду ?)


 Нееее) роды, по сравнению, фигня) там врачи, лекарства, а бонус-приз - ребенок и ощущение полной эйфории)

----------


## Игорёк

> Нееее) роды, по сравнению, фигня) там врачи, лекарства, а бонус-приз - ребенок и ощущение полной эйфории)


 Про бонус-приз не понял. Диагностировали беременность те врачи что тебя откачивали ?

----------


## LanaLeah

> Про бонус-приз не понял. Диагностировали беременность те врачи что тебя откачивали ?


 Я имела в виду, бонус-приз при родах) 
Бонус-приза при смерти вообще нет. И очень-очень-преочень страшно

----------


## Игорёк

> Я имела в виду, бонус-приз при родах) 
> Бонус-приза при смерти вообще нет. И очень-очень-преочень страшно


 А, всё, не так понял, извиняюсь.

----------


## June

> Бонус-приза при смерти вообще нет. И очень-очень-преочень страшно


 Бонус приз при смерти - это конец всей боли и всех проблем. Навсегда. (правда при жизни этот приз привлекает только тех, кто не верит в существование сознания после смерти мозга)

----------


## Агата

> Можно таблетки попробовать. Не обязательно с крыши прыгать.


 Можно жить попробовать.

звучит-то как "таблетки попробовать"... Действительно: заработай себе тыщу проблем с пищеварительной системой, при этом не сдохни (а ведь цель изначально была именно умереть. а хотя нет... цель была "попробовать" 8-) ) и мучайся дальше. Можно еще чего-нибудь попробовать.

----------


## kpCat

6 секунд говорите? Это далеко не всегда. Расскажу вам пару историй.

Когда-то, когда мне было лет 11-12, я ушёл на даче купаться на речку сам. Вот тогда мне пришла в голову глупая мысль - сунуть башку в воду и гребти как-бы "по взрослому" мотая башкой то вправо, то влево. И так я барахтался, барахтался... и вдруг почувствовал что начинаю падать, у меня закружилась голова и я погрузился в воду полностью. Плавать я умел, но не мог понять куда гребти. Я сосредоточился, понял что долго гребти ненадо в одну сторону(если долго гребу и не выплыл - не туда гребу). И так и сяк я пытался выплыть, воздух уже поджимал. В груди всё горело так адски, что казалось там всё взорвётся. Я догрёб до дна как оказалось, я почуял песок, выходит надо наоборот вверх... и опять я чувствую сверху песок. И тут я решил открыть глаза, открыв глаза я видел лишь тусклый белый свет, густой такой. Мои руки и ноги болели уже и я расслабился... я увидел в мыслях кого-то, это был мужчина в тёмно-красном халате, лицо его было серьёзным, но не сморщенным, на лице была густая борода. Я подумал про себя "Неужели я умру? Я не хочу, почему сейчас?" и он мне ответил "А что ты готов отдать взамен? Вылезай!". И тут я вдруг оказался на берегу реки, толщина воды там была мне по колено, но я как-то машинально со всей силы давил ногами и руками в землю... я был уже с открытыми глазами и смотрел в берег прямо(хоят когда начинал тонуть был направлен в другую сторону). У меня была одновременно радость и страх, я радовался что вылез, но я чувствовал что мне не хватит силы вылезть на берег самому. Я чисто физически не то что двигаться, я упал опять в воду и поднялся со всех сил. И тут меня вытащил дедушка. Как оказалось дед мой пришёл ко мне на берег посмотреть как дела и увидев что я барахтаюсь отвернулся в другую сторону рассказывая о том, что баловаться в воде плохо, а через 30 сек примерно(мне казалось буд-то это минут 5 длилось) увидел что я на берегу. У меня был шок, сейчас мне 24 года, а я всё-равно испытываю огромный страх даже когда залезаю в ванную, а особенно страх при нырянии. Я долго думал над тем что случилось и что мне пришло в голову тогда. С одной стороны - глюки любые в таком состоянии вполне реальны, с другой - а что я мог отдать взамен тогда, ведь взамен надо отдать что-то не менее ценное... а самое ценное как раз на то время для меня была моя жизнь, которая мне тогда и была нужна.

Для второй истории мне важно поведать о небольшой предыстории. Занимался я одним боевым исскуством(киокушин), и летом мы всегда занимались под палящим солнцем в кепках или без(по желанию), тренеровка была всегда полтора часа(+- 30 минут). И через 6 лет тренеровок я уже никак не реагировал на солце, я даже любил его. Когда хорошо прижарит и хочется пить, а потом кружиться голова, ты сосредотачиваешься, появляется такая непреодолимая "ленивая" слабость и тошнота. И ты ещё быстрее сосредотачиваешся. Тебя бьют, ты отлетаешь(на метр-два) теряя равновесие и в полёте сосредотачиваешся, и ровненько так приземляешся на ноги "заземляясь" так немного поскальзывая на асфальте...

А вот и сама история. Дело в том, что я с родителями несколько раз в год плавал на туристической байдарке. Обычно заплыв длиною в 250-300 км выходил за 3-4 дня. Режим дня таков - в 4 утра выплываем и плывём без остановки до 7 вечера, после - плывём и одновременно ищем место где заночевать. Ну, самомнение заиграло, кепку не одел утром, под вечер перебивая приятную слабость, усталось и боль и я вышел с байдарки и почувствовал сильную головную боль и тошноту. Вытянули байдарку, разложили палатку, собрали щепок-веток, костёр, сварили еду... но есть не хотелось, спать и хотелось и нет. Примерно полтора часа я мучался лежал, вроде то ли к боли привык, то ли начало проходить, но стало лучше и пардон, захотелось по малой нужде. Я встал, вышел за палатку и... вдруг резкая панически страшная боль в голове, грудь резко заныла буд-то её внутри разорвёт и тошнота от которых даже не помог бы крик... и я потерял сознание упав. Вот сейчас читаю в инете про смерть от солнечного удара и удивляюсь собственной живучести... а что если бы небыло рядом родителей в тот момент? Это у них с собой есть необходимые средства и лекарства и необходимые знания... Мыслей про смерть небыло вообще, даже не страшно.

Впринципе если выбирать такую(солнечный удар? тепловой удар?)  - даже мыслей об этом нет, просто тебе плохо-плохо... а потом ОЧЕНЬ(обьяснить невозможно) резко больно и всё. Никаких чувств, никаких снов. Я просто через какое-то время открыл глаза. По мне так, если выбирать смерть без страха - идеальный вариант, это легче чем утонуть или прыгнуть с большой высоты и т.д.

Эт я, вареный, на след день после солнечного удара :Smile:

----------


## Troumn

> с другой - а что я мог отдать взамен тогда, ведь взамен надо отдать что-то не менее ценное... а самое ценное как раз на то время для меня была моя жизнь


 Отдать жизнь, чтобы сохранить жизнь. Хм, нелогично как-то.

----------


## zmejka

> Верно кто-то сказал: после смерти с тобой будет примерно тоже, что было до твоего рождения.


  ППКС

----------


## User

Со мной история произошла, когда мне было лет 14 зимой и дождливой осенью скитались по подъездам, откуда порой выгоняли за то, что громко разговариваем либо раздражал сигаретный дым или просто людям не нравилось, что мы на площадке стоим. Вот и пришла гениальная идея оборудовать подвал в 9ти этажном доме. Все бы ничего, но без света сидеть тоже не дело. Принесли провода, которые в итоге оказались короткие (не хватало до крючка на потолке, чтоб лампочку повесить), нашли еще пару метров - скрутили и заизолировали, патрон с лампочкой и подключили (накинули на оголенные провода в коробке) вуаля, да будет свет. Но когда приходила пора расходится надо было провода откидывать, приходя соответственно подключать, это было ой как не удобно и решили подключить тумблер от ночника. Я с другом пришел на подвал, накинули провода, свет загорелся. Я на полном морозе начал снимать изоляцию с подключенных проводов на скрутке, мой друг сидел и так же на морозе на все это смотрел, что он, что я даже и не задумались, что их надо отключить.
"Изоляция снята теперь их нужно разъединить и подключить тумблер." - подумал я. И вот я сижу на диванчике так же на морозе голыми руками начал раскручивать скрутку, разъеденяю и......... Все мышцы сжались в голове дикий гул, тело и руки меня не слушают. Я успел только крикнуть: "Ааааай *ля!" и рухнул с дивана на пол Как мне показалось, током меня било где-то минуту, на самом же деле не болше 3х секунд. Тишина, темнота и мысли я живой или нет, друг молчит, я тогда говорю: "Витек?" он говорит: "Я здесь." - перепуганным голосом и тогда я как заору: "Убери на... эти провода с меня." Итог на обеих руках на указательном и большом ожоги, самое смешное ток пошел еще через задницу в диван, а через диван в землю. В итоге диван тоже получил ожог, обшивка на диване и вата дымились и получилась дыра. 
А смысл истории таков, что я потом года 2 проводов боялся. Сначала 10 раз проверю а потом только мог взять их в руки. Сейчас 29 лет все это как страшный сон осталось в памяти.

----------


## lisenok

> Можно жить попробовать.
> 
> звучит-то как "таблетки попробовать"... Действительно: заработай себе тыщу проблем с пищеварительной системой, при этом не сдохни (а ведь цель изначально была именно умереть. а хотя нет... цель была "попробовать" 8-) ) и мучайся дальше. Можно еще чего-нибудь попробовать.


 Как ни странно, а у меня после больше 100 таблеточек, даже желудок не болел. И ни каких других проблем с пищеварительной системой не было. Только слабость сильная была, т.к. давление было низкое. Кофе стала пить побольше и все нормально. А сейчас уже и с давлением все хорошо. Так что не всегда таблеточки действуют как Вы написали

----------


## Александр У

6 секунд, а что после?
Не знаю нормально это или нет, но я не один раз представлял себе как меня сбивает машина, как я падаю с крыши 20-ти этажного дома. Но больше всего мыслей про падение с крыши, в этом случае ведь есть время секунд 6-8 проститься с этим миром и перейти в мир тайн и загадок, но все равно в реальности не будеш прощаться с миром живых и просить у бога прощения, а будет мысль......................, а фиг его знает как оно будет???
Есть предположения или размышления по этому поводу???

 Все очень просто, когда свою жизнь предоставишь Богу в воспитание и наставление! Но в начале надо смирится пред Ним!  http://я-буду-спасен.рф/покайтесь-пред-богом/

----------


## Blaster

Падение с 16 этажа занимает 4 секунды. Если вам в падлу жить, то вы не обязаны перед кем-то отчитываться, оправдываться и т.п. Это ваша жизнь и вы имеете полное право её прекратить. Ведь жизнь каждому дана как кот в мешке. Вы не выбирали кем, каким и где родиться. Вас кинули туда и буквально поставили перед фактом: на, ешь и не рыпайся. А почему, спрашивается, вы должны жить таким и здесь? Вас ведь не спрашивали и вы не давали согласия. Отсюда вывод: раз не спрашивали, значит и я не должен тут чалиться в любом случае. Не нравится - петлю на шею. Думаю, что это справедливо. А как иначе?

----------


## qwe

> Ведь жизнь каждому дана как кот в мешке. Вы не выбирали кем, каким и где родиться. Вас кинули туда и буквально поставили перед фактом: на, ешь и не рыпайся. А почему, спрашивается, вы должны жить таким и здесь? Вас ведь не спрашивали и вы не давали согласия. Отсюда вывод: раз не спрашивали, значит и я не должен тут чалиться в любом случае. Не нравится - петлю на шею. Думаю, что это справедливо. А как иначе?


 Все очень логично. Но есть проблема))
Люди *не хотят умирать в 99,99%* случаев. они хотят избавления от боли и страданий. Но не знают как это сделать. И, либо не хватает ума, чтобы искать, либо степень разочарования лишает сил на поиски. И человек смиряется с вариантом, о котором знает из общечеловеческого опыта. Просто копирует чужие действия. Это абсолютно не означает, что *ему лично* нужно это.

----------


## Nabat

Вот этого никогда не понимал. Из пушек по воробьям. Что-то болит - самоубийство, несчастная любовь - самоубийство. Какое лучшее средство от головной боли? - Топор! А если подняться над всем этим и системно посмотреть на данный вопрос, то что выходит в сухом остатке? БЕССМЫСЛЕННОСТЬ. Богатый-бедный. здоровый-больной, все одно. Каждый сам себе определяет цель существования. Кого-то она устраивает, кого-то  - нет. И я ищу, ищу, ищу, ищу, а как не найду - руки наложу.

----------


## Nabat

Ищется, находится, теряется. Перманентностью тут и не пахнет. Максимализм - удел юношей бледных со взором горящим. Я выбираю вечный поиск  - квинтэссенцию существования.

----------


## Игорёк

Опять вы со своими способами и попытками. "Напишите мне в личку способ", просит 40 летний мужчина, неужели 40 летнего опыта не хватает чтобы понять простую логику? Как может живой(!) человек знать хороший способ ?! 
с 50го этажа вниз головой. Надежная петля в изолированном от людей месте. Этого разве не достаточно для того кто реально хочет уйти ? 
У меня не так давно по работе один знакомый повесился, 33 года. Просто повесился и всё, не думаю что он философствовал на каких-то форумах о смысле и способах, дозрел и сделал.

----------


## Nabat

Серьезно. Вы помните свой первый фундаментальный знак вопроса в жизни? Дело было в лицее. Последний или предпоследний класс. Происхождение человечества. Четыре основных теории: 1 - божественная, 2 -дарвинизм, 3-инопланетная, 4- ?. WTF! ?   Да, именно. Официальная наука так и говорит. Мы расписываемся в собственном...

----------


## qwe

> А физически что будет, тот, кто пробовал тоже примерно знает(какие мучения будут), допустим, у меня были судороги и в голове страшный ад, в ушах звон и  прочее. Это начало было  мучений.ДАЛЬШЕ- ХУЖЕ БЫЛО СОСТОЯНИЕ.  а потом сознания вообще не было.ЭТО ад. Если бы не скорая, то вполне получилось бы. Тот самый случай времени. Тут время многое решает. 
> НО это ужасное состояние. Я о су иногда думаю(не часто уже), но повторять это-страшно, это кошмарные мучения+ я год восстанавливалась  от этого дерьма, и слава богу, не стала инвалидом или какой-нибудь "дефектной". Никому не рекомендую. Никогда. 
> А тот, у кого получается, тот мучается ещё похлеще, видимо.   от способа зависит ещё  многое. Никто не может знать точно, что получится.


 Самый полезный пост. Надо где-то сверху повесить)

----------


## Nabat

Брюнетка, рыжая и блондинка поспорили, что проплывут 20 километров от одного берега до другого. Брюнетка проплыла 5 километров, обессилила, и утонула. Рыжая проплыла 5 километров, 10,... обессилила и утонула. Блондинка проплыла 5 километров, 10, 15, 19... решила, что больше не сможет, и повернула назад.

----------


## qwe

Зато я помню детский анекдот про вечный поиск  :Wink: 

Муж знает, что у жены любовник, влетает в квартиру и обыскивает помещение. На балконе сталкивается с курящим А.Шварцнегером и говорит:
- Поищу еще на кухне, может, где-то там...

...
Да, в оригинале А.Шварцнегер спрашивает:
- Ну что, нашел?
- Нет, еще на кухне поищу!

----------


## Nabat

"Неосознанность происходящего" или нежелание его осознать. Эту проблему обозначил даже Римский Клуб в 2009г. Проще говоря, Сталлоне  спустился на веревках с балкона, а Чак Норис выпрыгнул в окно.

----------


## RUDRA

Пишу в этой теме потому ччто тут участников много, так что извините...
Опять о наболевшем: каково предназначение форума все таки? Просто трепаться и философствовать или все же помогать друг другу по прямому назначению?
Я всё для себя решил окончательно, я спокоен как удав я не нервничаю и не трясусь, единственно - не хочется боли и страданий при "процессе". Осталось только определиться со способом.
Если есть такие же пишите мне в личку. Я в мск. 

ЗЫ А сайт уже здорово блокируют в россии. Но с ТОРом им пока не совладать - отлично обходит блокировку.

----------


## Игорёк

А почему ты считаешь что помощь может быть только утилизационная ? Мне форум помог реанимироваться в свое время.

----------


## RUDRA

Ты наверное хотел сказать утилитарная...
а утилизируют хлам.

----------


## Blaster

Что бы мы тут не тёрли, всё это пустая болтовня. Человечество до сих пор ни хрена не знает: если ли бог, что будет после смерти... Все теории на эту тему - плоды сплошной фантазии. Зачем тогда серьёзно на этом зацикливаться? Остаётся только одно: Вот когда сдохнем, тогда и увидим. Остальное - фигня.

----------


## zmejka

RUDRA, ну может быть и утилизационная. утилизация себя  :Wink:

----------


## Reita

> каково предназначение форума все таки?


 Самому интересно,но вопрос перефразирую:что такое "су-движение" и в чём его суть?Думаю,что само существование такого течения(движения,как угодно)никто отрицать не станет и был бы интересен развёрнутый ответ на этот вопрос.



> Просто трепаться и философствовать или все же помогать друг другу по прямому назначению?


 Э-э,а это,простите,каким образом вы себе представляете-нажимать на курок или табурет из под ног выбивать?Уверен на все 100,что в нашу российскую тюрьму никто пока не торопится ) 
  А если серьёзно,то знаете,в чём главная сложность заключается для всех нас во всей этой бодяге?Это моё мнение-если учесть,что возрастная категория комьюнити относительно молода(скажем до 40 в основном),то самым главным препятствием я вижу сильный и молодой организм,который в отличие от своего носителя умирать никак не торопится.Ресурс выживаемости человеческого организма(если он здоров и в нормальной форме)гораздо выше по факту,чем многие из нас представляют.Гораздо выше.А следовательно для молодого человека убиться безболезненно и легко-задача отнюдь не тривиальная и если,допустим,90-летнему дедушке хватит лёгкого "толчка" в этом направлении(потому что жизненный процесс и так на излёте),то молодым придётся приложить максимум усилий.Вот почему пресловутые "горсть таблов" в большинстве случаев не срабатывают-организм изо всех сил защищается и максимум чего может достичь чел в такой ситуации-это угробить внутренние органы и остаться инвалидом,а это,как известно,гораздо страшнее любых других исходов.

----------


## Traumerei

> что такое "су-движение" и в чём его суть?


 Суть проста: "чем больше самоубийц - тем меньше самоубийц", уж простите за каламбур  :Smile:  

Для меня здесь инкубатор "смысла жизни", если смотреть от противного. Вот я смотрю и смотрю, а впереди лишь горизонты отчаяния.

----------


## Nega

Вообще-то доказано человек - это не только биомасса ,оказывается у человека есть душа. Вернее у души есть человеческое тело. Есть описания многих людей которые побывали между жизнью и смертью. И они описывают очень похожие вещи. Не будет тебе всё равно т.к. умирает тело а мысли чувства эмоции это удел как раз души. Ты есть эта душа. А что там после физической смерти можешь почитать "Путешествия души" там на сеансе глубокого гипноза луди рассказывают не реально интересные вещи о потустороннем. Можешь даже пройти такой сеанс, только нужно найти специалиста по регрессивному гипнозу.

----------


## Dementiy

> Вообще-то доказано человек - это не только биомасса ,оказывается у человека есть душа. Вернее у души есть человеческое тело.


 Пожалуйста, не используйте термин "доказано" для этой проблемы, которой уже не одна тысяча лет.
Мне, привыкшему к математически строгим доказательствам, оно режет слух.  :Smile: 

И я не хочу с вами спорить о том, что известно любому мало-мальски образованному человеку.

----------


## Capricoso

Я когда под машину бросался, в голове было только "Наконец то. Интересно." Но только вот скорая быстро приехала к сожалению.

----------


## User

Теперь спустя годы мои 6 секунд уменьшились в миллисекунды, т.к. прожив счастливых 6 лет со своей женой, 
война у нас на территории, она из-за своей мамы ушла от меня! У нас есть ребенок и она мне с ним не дает видится,
запрещает! Но суда не было! Больно, тяжело, обидно! Я в жену вложил всю свою любовь, я протупил, надо 
было быть иногда холодным, а больше горячим!!! 
Я жену полюбил безумно как и она меня, и это наше безумство погубило наши отношения. Когда в очередной ссоре
она опять ушла забрав ребенка. Я написал сообщение, что у нее есть 10 минут меня спасти,
она не пришла и, сука, кровь свернулась на моих руках. (Тот кто поймет тот поймет, что я сделал) Короче открыв
глаза я понял, что я еще тут и был очень огорчен. 
Теперь я понимаю то, что девушек много просто надо не падать духом и забыть того человека который причиняет 
тебе боль и повстречать того человека который будет любить, вновь и вновь!!! Не занимайтесь суицидом это плохо, грешно
и смерть из-за таких только придает им самоуверенности! Другой будет она его пошлет и скажет, что типо, 
из-за нее жизнь отдали, а ты тут мне права качаешь, один сдох и ты сдохни! Будет относится как к мусору который выкинуть 
ничего не стоит, ведь за ее любовь готовы расстаться с жизнью своей. 
Я понял, что она хер дождется! 6 секунд теперь для меня это не только воспоминание, для меня это жизнь!!!!
За 3 секунды я разлюбил свою самую лучшую женщину и за 3 секунды еще подумал о будущем моего ребенка 
без меня! А миллисекунды,
истекший кровью (это как мне показалось, налилось в ведро где-то пол литра, а потом свернулась и чудом срослась, 
даже больница не нужна была и да, я был один)
понял, умирать ради свободы можно, ради матери, но не ради бабы,
которых миллионы. Когда создал тему, тоже расстался с
девушкой и по этому были такие мысли! 
Теперь я свободен от них, есть жизнь и есть Я, а я это и есть моя жизнь.

----------


## Святой отец

Книга
Майкл Ньютон. Путешествия Души


Каждому из нас так или иначе приходится задумываться о том, что же в действительности происходит с человеком после смерти.

Книга М. Ньютона "Путешествия Души" - это сенсация.

Сразу же после ее выхода в свет она стала мировым бестселлером.

Благодаря этой книге широкому кругу людей впервые стала доступна достоверная, подробная научная информация о том, что происходит с человеком после смерти. То, что в ней описывается, окончательно снимает завесу тайны с самого загадочного процесса, который ожидает каждого из нас.

Все, оказывается, не так плохо, как нам представляли на протяжении многих тысячелетий различные религиозные учения.

Эта книга помогает нам взглянуть на смерть более оптимистично - не как на ужасное наказание, а как на возможность чудесного перехода в другую, полную свободы и духовных переживаний жизнь. Из этой книги Вы узнаете, как происходит удивительный процесс перевоплощения души: кто нас встретит после физической смерти, куда мы направимся дальше, кто являются нашими Гидами и ангелами-хранителями, чем они занимаются и чем мы занимаемся после смерти, а также какая структура и иерархия существуют в том неизвестном нам мире. Вы также узнаете, почему и как мы выбираем свое тело, страну, в которой мы живем, профессию, друзей и даже "врагов".

И все это не чьи-то выдумки и домыслы, не легенды и мифы различных религий, а результаты научно обоснованных исследований, проведенных одним из лучших гипнотерапевтов нашего времени д-ром Майклом Ньютоном.

Эта книга построена в виде диалогов с пациентами, которых д-р М. Ньютон своими собственными методами регрессивного гипноза вводил в сверхсознательное состояние, во время которого они вспоминали то, что происходило с ними между физическими воплощениями. Их удивительные и часто неожиданные ответы стали откровением даже для самого автора книги. Эта книга, безусловно, актуальна, важна и интересна для всех живущих на Земле людей. Информация, представленная в данной книге, никогда прежде не публиковалась.

Взгляните на все глазами бессмертной души.

Почему Вы находитесь здесь, на Земле? Куда Вы пойдете после смерти? Что с Вами произойдет, когда Вы окажетесь там? Во многих книгах написано о прошлых жизнях, но до появления этой волнующей книги имелось мало информации о продолжающемся существовании нашей души в период, предшествующий нашему новому рождению.

Когда д-р Майкл Ньютон, дипломированный гипнотерапевт высшей категории, начал методами регрессии возвращать своих пациентов в прошлое, чтобы пробудить их воспоминания о предыдущих жизнях, он неожиданно сделал открытие колоссальной важности: на духовный мир можно "взглянуть" через ум субъектов, которые погружены в гипнотическое состояние сверхсознания; и в этом измененном состоянии сознания пациенты способны рассказать о том, что делала их душа между жизнями на Земле.

То, что Вы сейчас прочитаете в этой книге, потрясет основы Ваших представлений о смерти. В течении многих лет автор погружал сотни людей в глубокие воспоминания о духовном мире. Двадцать девять случаев, приведенных здесь, включают отчеты людей разных убеждений религиозных, духовно не определившихся и тех, кто занимает промежуточное положение,- и все они демонстрируют замечательную последовательность в ответах на вопросы о духовном мире.

Д-р Майкл Ньютон обнаружил, что целительный процесс нахождения своего места в духовном мире имеет гораздо большее значение для его испытуемых, чем описание их прошлых жизней на Земле. Книга "Путешествия души" является результатом десятилетних исследований автора, которые помогут Вам понять, что лежит в основе Вашего жизненного выбора, а также каким образом и почему Ваша душа и души тех, кого Вы любите, живут вечно.

Эта замечательная, захватывающая дух книга раскрывает некоторые тайны жизни в духовном мире.

Скачать Путешествие души Майкл Ньютон http://chistki.com.ua/assets/files/b...tvia_dushi.doc

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Рад, что осознал. 

Ну, теперь можно и посчитать. 
H = gt2/2
1 = gt2/2H
t = sqrt(2H/g)
H = 3.15 * 20
t = sqrt(2*(3.15*20)/9.81)
t = 3.58 сек
Скорость около 35 м/сек, при такой скорости есть мизерный, но всё-таки шанс остаться живым, но полностью переломанным.

----------


## Pashtet

Встрейчайте пополнение в ваших рядах. 
Незнаю что делать. Мне 30 лет. 2 дня назад меня бросила моя любимая жена. Как же я её люблю. У нас 2 детей. Как же я их люблю боже мой
Вчера весь день сидел в машине и жестко напивался чтобы сделать это. Немогу я без них. Пил пил. Уже хорошо наточенный нож положил на торпеду. И встал специально рядом с многоэтажкой
 Не мог для себя выбрать то-ли прыгнуть. Толи венны порезать. И тут уже дошел до кондиции после 2 бутылки 0.7. и что то не знаю что произошло. Заместо того чтобы взять и сделать я достал телефон и написал своей сестре с просьбой о помощи.
Сегодня собирал вещи у жены. Сейчас живу пока у своих родителей. Места себе не нахожу. Что делать не знаю. Столько лет жили в месте. И тут на тебе, все. Немогу это вынести. Да от части я сильно виноват, и её вообще не веню в этом. Но вот сам не знаю что делать. Немогу никак. И вообще я просто сволоч что у меня такие мысли, так как 2 детей. Но мне так плохо

----------


## 4ёрный

По топику: 
В экстремальной ситуации работают инстинкты. Ни о чем не думаешь. Потом становится неважно, мысли переключаются на то, что видят глаза. Ощущение времени исчезает. Картинка того, что видишь захватывает, становится новой реальностью, происходят какие-то события. Очень похоже на сон. Звуки удаляются. Краски набирают контраст, сливаются в яркий белый свет. Очень яркий. Легко и спокойно. Мыслей нет совсем. Звуки исчезают совсем. Резкая темнота и страх (реакция организма - выброс адреналина)
Потом приходишь в себя. Кажется, что прошла неделя. На самом деле - секунд 30.
Потом прочитал, что подобное упражнение есть в системе тренировок спецназа. Помогает преодолеть страх смерти.

----------


## 4ёрный

Иногда создаётся ощущение, что я на самом деле я не очнулся тогда и продолжаю оставаться в той другой реальности.

----------


## Мина Гаркер

> 6 секунд, а что после?
> Не знаю нормально это или нет, но я не один раз представлял себе как меня сбивает машина, как я падаю с крыши 20-ти этажного дома. Но больше всего мыслей про падение с крыши, в этом случае ведь есть время секунд 6-8 проститься с этим миром и перейти в мир тайн и загадок, но все равно в реальности не будеш прощаться с миром живых и просить у бога прощения, а будет мысль......................, а фиг его знает как оно будет???
> Есть предположения или размышления по этому поводу???
> 
>  Все очень просто, когда свою жизнь предоставишь Богу в воспитание и наставление! Но в начале надо смирится пред Ним!  http://я-буду-спасен.рф/покайтесь-пред-богом/


 Согласна абсолютно!

----------


## Мина Гаркер

> Падение с 16 этажа занимает 4 секунды. Если вам в падлу жить, то вы не обязаны перед кем-то отчитываться, оправдываться и т.п. Это ваша жизнь и вы имеете полное право её прекратить. Ведь жизнь каждому дана как кот в мешке. Вы не выбирали кем, каким и где родиться. Вас кинули туда и буквально поставили перед фактом: на, ешь и не рыпайся. А почему, спрашивается, вы должны жить таким и здесь? Вас ведь не спрашивали и вы не давали согласия. Отсюда вывод: раз не спрашивали, значит и я не должен тут чалиться в любом случае. Не нравится - петлю на шею. Думаю, что это справедливо. А как иначе?


 Ошиблась. Выше. Вот здесь я абсолютно согласна! Прекрасно сказано!

----------


## Мина Гаркер

> Встрейчайте пополнение в ваших рядах. 
> Незнаю что делать. Мне 30 лет. 2 дня назад меня бросила моя любимая жена. Как же я её люблю. У нас 2 детей. Как же я их люблю боже мой
> Вчера весь день сидел в машине и жестко напивался чтобы сделать это. Немогу я без них. Пил пил. Уже хорошо наточенный нож положил на торпеду. И встал специально рядом с многоэтажкой
>  Не мог для себя выбрать то-ли прыгнуть. Толи венны порезать. И тут уже дошел до кондиции после 2 бутылки 0.7. и что то не знаю что произошло. Заместо того чтобы взять и сделать я достал телефон и написал своей сестре с просьбой о помощи.
> Сегодня собирал вещи у жены. Сейчас живу пока у своих родителей. Места себе не нахожу. Что делать не знаю. Столько лет жили в месте. И тут на тебе, все. Немогу это вынести. Да от части я сильно виноват, и её вообще не веню в этом. Но вот сам не знаю что делать. Немогу никак. И вообще я просто сволоч что у меня такие мысли, так как 2 детей. Но мне так плохо


 .......

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Не знаю нормально это или нет, но я не один раз представлял себе как меня сбивает машина, как я падаю с крыши 20-ти этажного дома. Но больше всего мыслей про падение с крыши, в этом случае ведь есть время секунд 6-8 проститься с этим миром и перейти в мир тайн и загадок, но все равно в реальности не будеш прощаться с миром живых и просить у бога прощения, а будет мысль......................, а фиг его знает как оно будет???
> *Есть предположения или размышления по этому поводу???*


 За 6 секунд мысль будет только одна, страх перед неизвестностью и волнение по поводу перехода из бытия в небытие. Прощаться ты можешь раньше, вообще всё решает твой психологический настрой, как настроишься так и встретишь. Человек может понимать и осмыслить то, о чем очень много времени думает, подкрепляя определёнными фактами и знаниями. За 6 секунд можно только передумать. Прощение просить? А у кого и для чего? У Бога прощение просить авансом? Он вас простит, вам должно полегчать.

----------

